# Someone just list me the supps which most people take



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

What do you take?

5-htp
e vitamin
b complex
d vitamin
multi vitamin
fish oil

what do you take


----------



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

- Omegle fish-oil.
- DMAE.
- L-theanine.
- Roseroot.
- Magnesium.
- Vitamine D.
- Vitamine B12.
- Ginkgo Biloba.
- Ginseng.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Is ginseng good?

can i take DMAE with 5 htp is it safe?

what about Potassium and stuff?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

5000IU Vitamin D
An Epsom salt bath twice a week for Magnesium
2100mcg Vitamin K2 Complex

Should take more but can't afford it


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Delicate said:


> 5000IU Vitamin D
> An Epsom salt bath twice a week for Magnesium
> 2100mcg Vitamin K2 Complex
> 
> Should take more but can't afford it


Do you take 5000 a day or a week?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

My doc had me on 5000 of D every day


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Do you take 5000 a day or a week?


A day


----------



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

great for detox:
charcoal caps
2 TBSP bentonite clay daily

also:
fish oil
flax seeds
10 apricot kernels daily
drink raw whey protein for the aminos
glycine if can't sleep (haven't needed it for months)
herbal teas
----
Med Free, Recovered
I talk a lot about healthy eating in How I beat DP in Stories.








-Mila


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Multi-Vit
Vit. B complex
Vit D3
Vit C
Fish Oil Omega 3
Magnesium-Taurin


----------



## larkspot (Feb 4, 2013)

rhodiola rosea


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

dont waste your money on most supplements only a few will work like b vitamins high quality omegas which are pricey magnesium is my biggest one most herbs l theanine rhodiola anything that says detox is bullshit there is no medical term for detox except with hard drugs. so yea coming from a person who has wasted 100s maybe thousands get a good multi like optimum some additional magnesium vit d omega lots of b complex youll feel better


----------



## larkspot (Feb 4, 2013)

xxmdogxx said:


> dont waste your money on most supplements only a few will work like b vitamins high quality omegas which are pricey magnesium is my biggest one most herbs l theanine rhodiola anything that says detox is bullshit there is no medical term for detox except with hard drugs. so yea coming from a person who has wasted 100s maybe thousands get a good multi like optimum some additional magnesium vit d omega lots of b complex youll feel better


nah bro. rhodiola works, lol.


----------

